# 5wt Fly Reel Recommendation



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

I am looking to spend between $100-$150. I would appreciate your recommendations. Looking to pair up this reel with a TFO Professional or BVK series.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

There are lots of reels in that general price range to choose from including some by TFO. Normally when fishing with lighter lines like a 5wt, the drag systems are not really important as you rarely have fish go into the backing. One exception might be if you're chasing big fish on very light tippets, like you would do up on the San Juan river. That's a pretty specialized case, but for fishing up there I would pay more attention to getting a better drag to guard those 6x or 7x tippets tied to big fish.

It's been a long time since I've bought a lighter fly reel, but always liked my Ross reels. Cabela's seems to have a number of them too. Just check the bigger stores and find one that feels right to you.


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

I completely agree with Bruce. The only reasons I can think of to spend more than $30 on a 5 wt reel is to battle strong trout on 6x, or to get one that won't fail in the salt for trout under the lights or chicken dolphin on a calm day offshore or something like that. So you'd want silky smooth start-up drag to keep the 6x from breaking on a ( powerful fish, and you'd want decent braking power for larger fish.

The best reel on the market that I know of in your price range (Ross are nice but over $200) would be Lamson. All Lamson reels have the patented conical drag system which in my opinion betters a sealed cork drag in silky smooth start-up, and equals it in clamp-down stopping power.

I've seen the Lamson Guru 2 (saltwater rated, and milled finish) sell for $175, which is over your price range but an excellent all-water choice. The more basic Konic is a very solid choice with the same drag but a cast finish. It would do fine in light salt use and goes for $139 msrp.

Another choice I would consider is the Okuma Helios 45. It's a milled aluminum reel with a sealed cork drag that is saltwater rated (the best from Okuma). I've had the 89 model and it hasn't let me down in 6 years of Redfishing. msrp is $189 but I've seen it online for $150.

Let us know what you get and how you like it!


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Save the money and get an Orvis Encounter. All plastic but a very rugged well made reel with a drag good enough for ANY 5wt fish. Better drag than many $150 reels.

$50 for the reel and $25 for extra spool and splurge on an extra topflight line at $60-80; sink-tip, etc. or even buy a better line for your base floating line. You'll still be below all the other listed and you will not loose a single fish because of the drag.

Parts are not saltwater proof but no reel in the price range you listed are either.

Whats the old proven theory of fly tackle of where to spend money; 1st rod, send line then the reel.

Pete A.


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

I decided to go with the Lamson Guru. Thanks for everyone's recommendations. Tight lines!


----------

